# Some pics of the snow fleet



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

My 2011 pushing a 8' Fisher 








Dads 2008 pushing a 7.5' Boss + Salt Dogg








Backup 07 LBZ pushing a 8' Fisher 








Salt Rig 98 3500HD pushing a 9' Western + Tarco Spreader









Not pictured are : Uncles 2011 pushing a 8.5' MVP, Bobcat 763, Cat 252, Cat 416D, Case W20, Case 621, Kawasaki 65ZVI, Cat 938G. 10' Avalanche Snow Pusher 16' Avalanche Pusher, 7.5' Meyer adapted to the skid steer.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice fleet ! your Dad's truck I really like !!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice trucks, but we need loader pics


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Found this picture from 2010. Pictured is the W20 pushing the 10' and the Kawi with the 16'









Here is the backhoe at our house after a little excavation.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

You've got an impressive fleet!


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

all of the fleet is owned by my dad and uncles, I'm just an employee. And 90% of the time the wheel loaders and skids don't go out. they are mainly used to move piles. and the backhoe is used to load salt


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice looking fleet


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Was able to grab these pics today 
















Custom 7.5' Meyer for the skids


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

That w20 seams like a waste with that little 10' pusher on it. 

Nice looking fleet. What do you guys do in the summer?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking fleet


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Only 7'6" on skids? and 7'6" on a 2500HD??? Tell your dad to get some larger plows! I have a 8'6" on a 2500hd with wings making it over 9' and no issues

is the paint on your dads 2500hd his company colors?


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

nice looking fleet


----------



## snowremoval4les (Mar 3, 2009)

That's a great fleet. You should tell your dad to put some wings on his 7'6 to make it over 9'! I upgraded to a set of BOSS wings this year and they are amazing, saves so much time


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice fleet! I like the pic of all the plows in a row.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Superior L & L;1555213 said:


> That w20 seams like a waste with that little 10' pusher on it.
> 
> Nice looking fleet. What do you guys do in the summer?


That 10' pusher on the W20 was never planned actually, the 10 was purchased for the backhoe, but we use that machine to load salt. so it just fell onto the W20 and it is still more efficient with just the 10 than a regular bucket.

And we are a ready-mix concrete company.



Morrissey snow removal;1555256 said:


> nice looking fleet


Thank you



EGLC;1555277 said:


> Only 7'6" on skids? and 7'6" on a 2500HD??? Tell your dad to get some larger plows! I have a 8'6" on a 2500hd with wings making it over 9' and no issues
> 
> is the paint on your dads 2500hd his company colors?


The 7'6" was just an old meyer we had laying around that we decided to make work. and he runs a 7'6" on his truck because alot of the area he plows are very tight. And yes those are the company colors.



A&J Landscaping;1555281 said:


> nice looking fleet


Thank You



snowremoval4les;1556471 said:


> That's a great fleet. You should tell your dad to put some wings on his 7'6 to make it over 9'! I upgraded to a set of BOSS wings this year and they are amazing, saves so much time


We ran a set of wings on the one fisher and had quite a few problems with them, so he has steered away from them.



scott3430;1556561 said:


> Nice fleet! I like the pic of all the plows in a row.


Thank You, thats where they all sit until we hook up. It is very nice being able to hookup on a solid level surface


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

A lot of concrete blocks down there in bucks county, send some up to lehigh county for me.

Any pics of storage buildings with the blocks, coverals? I see you did the sea container with a coveral setup


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

MatthewG;1556659 said:


> A lot of concrete blocks down there in bucks county, send some up to lehigh county for me.
> 
> Any pics of storage buildings with the blocks, coverals? I see you did the sea container with a coveral setup


There are tons of blocks down here, no one seems to be buying them for bins because of the winter we have had so far. We dont really have any pictures of buildings with the blocks because we only sell them, but if you look at the picture of the Salt truck you can see our salt bin behind it with a flat roof on it. and 12' tall block walls


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Some new headlights / strobes for the plow


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you work at TDS?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

VIDEO of lights in action ?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

rebert;1560830 said:


> Do you work at TDS?


Yes I do, I spend all of my time working in the shop/the yard.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Added some intensifiers to my MM1 since a manhole cover took out the originals. hopefully they are worth it. Tomorrow hopefully i will get the time to mount the strobes to the plow like we did on the Boss w/ intensifiers.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like the placement of the new strobes! I need to install some like that on mine.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

scott3430;1563108 said:


> I like the placement of the new strobes! I need to install some like that on mine.


Thank you, the fisher will be getting the same once i figure out the headlight issue's i'm having  The strobes were also very easy to install on the plow grounded everything locally, and fed the power wire down next to the factory boss plug, and put a weatertight plug on the truck and plow side for them. Picked the lights up here if anyones interested http://www.angelos-supplies.com/snowicesupplies/tabid/63/txtSearch/strobe/List/1/ProductID/144128/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN%2cEAN


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Snapped this picture today of the trucks after we finished up and grabbed some breakfast at cracker barrel


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

3 different plow brands, all with the same lights :laughing:


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

is it just me or is the head gear on the boss really tall?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

2006Sierra1500;1577239 said:


> 3 different plow brands, all with the same lights :laughing:


The boss lights wouldnt hold an adjustment, so we decided to swap them out with the fishers since there are already 3 other trucks with them



oldbluehairhemi;1577249 said:


> is it just me or is the head gear on the boss really tall?


The headgear on the boss looks really tall because it is, we raised it about 8 inches because of the old boss lights, but with the new intensifiers it needs to be lowered about 4 and then it should be perfect.

Thanks for the comments guys, keep them coming


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Anymore pics of the crew cab on the end?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1577266 said:


> Anymore pics of the crew cab on the end?


Dont have any at hand, will snap a few monday when we go ahead and clean-up all the trucks and plows.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

2005_Sierra;1577256 said:


> The boss lights wouldnt hold an adjustment, so we decided to swap them out with the fishers since there are already 3 other trucks with them
> 
> The headgear on the boss looks really tall because it is, we raised it about 8 inches because of the old boss lights, but with the new intensifiers it needs to be lowered about 4 and then it should be perfect.
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys, keep them coming


looks good but why did the old boss lights make you raise the headgear?

I've got a boss 8' super duty straight blade with original headgear on a dodge ram and mine isn't anywhere near that high.

just curious.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i request pics of that mack!!


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

yardguy28;1577814 said:


> looks good but why did the old boss lights make you raise the headgear?
> 
> I've got a boss 8' super duty straight blade with original headgear on a dodge ram and mine isn't anywhere near that high.
> 
> just curious.


The stock boss lights wouldnt hold an adjustment and always ended up pointing straight down on the back of the plow, so to fix that for a little while we just raised them and angled them so they were decent.



randomb0b123;1578520 said:


> i request pics of that mack!!


For the record the Mack is an 89 DM690SX E6 300, 6 speed, 20/20/58K axles, was a mixer that was removed and had the frame shortened and dump body installed. all in house. 
Just Washed









After some taller boards 









With the shorter boards 









Interior


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

guess I'm confused because my boss lights work fine the way they were when I bought the plow. and if I needed to angle them differently I would expect them to adjust correctly or I'd say something was broken and be on the phone with my dealer and boss. 

never had to adjust them yet though.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

looks awesome


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice Mack!


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's some of the 99 DM that was built up the winter of 2011. Its a 99 DM690 E7350 5 speed, 20/20/50K axles 18' R/S Dump, again this truck was a mixer that was shortened and made a dump.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

more of the 99


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

This morning around 4 AM taking a piss break 








The truck snow fleet, minus the LBZ


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

a few pics of the equipment after pushing today Left to right 416D, 938K, 938G

















And a quick video from today sorry its sideways

http://s713.photobucket.com/user/tkoconstr/media/20131210_121914_zpscfed6e34.mp4.html


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice fleet!


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Well since the storm we had on monday came in as rain first we took the oppurtunity to line most of the equipment up and get a group shot

Missing items are:
pickup with western V 
Kawasaki Loader
Case W20

Backhoe on the far left, mini wheel loader and bobcat with broom are all rentals, rented by the Contractor we are sub'd onto


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

a new truck has been added to the snow fleet, 2014 3500HD 8 foot fisher, saltdogg 2250 truck was bought on a Thursday night, by EOD Friday it had the plow on, and the spreader was installed same day it arrived
now onto the only picture i have of the truck all complete.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

What is the mini wheel loader and size of the box and hp I thinking about adding one I thinking the Gehl brand


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Antlerart06;1764179 said:


> What is the mini wheel loader and size of the box and hp I thinking about adding one I thinking the Gehl brand


X2 Not that I have money for one but I like seeing the little loaders in action!

Nice looking set up!!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

That the plow off your 2011?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Antlerart06;1764179 said:


> What is the mini wheel loader and size of the box and hp I thinking about adding one I thinking the Gehl brand


That mini is a volvo i wanna say L20, it seems to be a decent machine, but i have only run it for about an hour as it is not ours. It is rented by the company we are working for.



dieselboy01;1764262 said:


> X2 Not that I have money for one but I like seeing the little loaders in action!
> 
> Nice looking set up!!


That mini is a good machine. seems to push snow pretty well



2006Sierra1500;1764922 said:


> That the plow off your 2011?


Yep, when i traded my 11 i pulled all the truck side off it, and had it sitting on the shelf. When they bought the 14 we just installed everything off my truck onto it. The truck plows extremely well and handles a load great.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

2005_Sierra;1765060 said:


> Yep, when i traded my 11 i pulled all the truck side off it, and had it sitting on the shelf. When they bought the 14 we just installed everything off my truck onto it. The truck plows extremely well and handles a load great.


Well it is a Chevy...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Any close up pics of the strobes you put on the boss? I was wanting to change the lights on my older boss because they suck.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

2006Sierra1500;1765148 said:


> Well it is a Chevy...


Chevy and Cat. Only the best over here.



THEGOLDPRO;1765414 said:


> Any close up pics of the strobes you put on the boss? I was wanting to change the lights on my older boss because they suck.












There's a up close pic for you, honestly i wouldn't recommend swapping the lights unless you are not afraid to cut a wiring harness and splice wires together.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Wiring doesn't scare me.

Did you just cut the blinker off and weld square tube to if to mount the led light?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

we just cut the blinker off, and put a piece of 1 inch angle iron in the tube and welded it up.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

its that time of year, time to get everything ready. and this year that included a sandblast and paint for the boss, fisher and skid steer meyers.


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Decided to paint them all red this year? Will you ID them some how to remember which was which? Always nice to have fresh paint, I'm working on mine right now.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

SnowHill11;1844533 said:


> Decided to paint them all red this year? Will you ID them some how to remember which was which? Always nice to have fresh paint, I'm working on mine right now.


Yea boss wanted all red, matches everything else. pretty easy to tell them apart, Meyer goes on the skid steer, and the others are a Fisher and Boss, pretty easy to tell apart.


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Did the plow cylinders get painted black too? Will you have to buff that off somehow or do you think it will flake off without damaging the cylinder seals? What kind of paint did you use, I have a Western that I would like to do and the color looks great and the finish looks like automotive grade.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

SnowHill11;1844691 said:


> Did the plow cylinders get painted black too? Will you have to buff that off somehow or do you think it will flake off without damaging the cylinder seals? What kind of paint did you use, I have a Western that I would like to do and the color looks great and the finish looks like automotive grade.


Cylinders got taped off, Paint is Napa PCC, and color is International Harvester Red. Very easy paint to work with, very forgiving


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

looks sweet, nice and fresh!


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Almost done the Fisher, just waiting on some taller markers and a snofoil.




























Upgraded all the Hydraulic hoses to 3/8's from 1/4 and the plow is amazingly quicker to angle and raise. And the 3/8's hose is good to 4800 psi as well so there is basically no chance of having a hose blow now.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Time for a new salt bin 16X40 inside 8 feet tall


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

few pictures of the trucks ready for the year 

















Out making moves in the little storm Wednesday before Thanksgiving









Plowing the slush from that same storm, notice both a loader and backhoe pushing slop


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

little bit of an update, we have added 2 more trucks this year and 1 more backhoe. Will try and get pictures shortly


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm going to guess the new trucks are white?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

scott3430;2050665 said:


> I'm going to guess the new trucks are white?


You got it, trucks are white. Is there any other color?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Heres the baby dump


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

And heres the crew cab the day we picked up the plows & spreaders


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice trucks! Awesome looking fleet!


----------

